# chromium build error



## TjPhysicist (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, new freebsd convert here. I'm trying to install chromium and keep getting this error:

http://pastie.org/2465675

I tried looking around on the internet to no avail I'm not sure what to do..any help?


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 5, 2011)

Solved with help from guys in #freebsd@freenode.net I basically changed use_system_ffmpeg to 1 and compiled ffmpeg-devel instead of the normal one, and it worked.


----------

